# Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.



## HardwareKev (19. Mai 2016)

*Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.*

Hallo,
Zuerst entschuldige ich einmal falls ich im falschen Thread bin. 
Ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen Pc zusammenbauen.
Die Hardware würde ich gerne wie folgt zusammenstellen:

Netzteil: Dark Power Pro P11 1000W 

Mainboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME GAMING

Cpu: Intel® Core i7-6700K

Graka: ASUS GeForce GTX 980 Ti STRIX DC3OC

Ram: Kingston HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR4-3000 Quad-Kit

SSD: ADATA ASP550SS3-120GM-C 120 GB
        Samsung MZ-75E1T0B 1 TB

HDD: Western Digital WD1002F9YZ 1 TB

Das alles will ich in einem IN WIN 909 Design Big-Tower verpacken 

Gibt es etwas was nicht so gut ist und man ändern sollte ?

Und jetzt die Hauptfrage: Ich hab keine Ahnung wie man eine Wasserkühlung baut. Ich will meine Cpu und die Graka Wasserkühlen. Sowas wie im Bild gefällt mir sehr gut. 

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/ad/f5/ae/adf5ae7d0ea6c56e5f29f61e31049ccc.jpg

Kann mir jemand an meine Hardware angepasst, eine Wasserkühlung zusammenstellen ? 
Ich würde mich extrem über jede Antwort freuen, und bin gespannt was alles kommt 

Ich wünsche jedem einen Schönen Donnerstag Abend.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.*

Das Netzteil ist komplett überdimensioniert. Ein P11 mit 550W würde auch locker reichen.
Eine GTX980Ti würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, da würde ich lieber zu einer GTX1080 greifen. Die ist eine Ecke schneller.
Beim Mainboard kannst du auch nich ordentlich sparen. Ein Maximus VIII Ranger würde es auch tun, wenn es unbedingt ein ROG sein soll.
Beim RAM würde ich kein Quad Kit nehmen, sondern lieber 2x8GiB (anstatt 4x4GiB).
Eine SSD reicht doch. Oder brauchst du unbedingt die 120GB? Ich würde OS und den Rest auf eine Packen und ggf. partitionieren.


----------



## HardwareKev (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.*

Hallo, danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Das mit dem Netzteil hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber das 550W reichen hätte ich jetzt auch nicht geglaubt.
Das mit der Graka stimmt, aber wenn dann hätte ich gerne eine 1080Ti von Asus und das dauert noch ewig  
Was ist eigentlich der größte unterschied bei den Mainboards ? Sind da nur mehr oder weniger Anschlüsse ?
Kannst du mir Ram empfehlen ? Welche sollte ich da nehmen ? 2 SSD weil ich gerne auf der 120 GB Windows drauf hätte und auf der 1TB meine Spiele. 1 TB HDD für alles andere


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.*



HardwareKev schrieb:


> das 550W reichen hätte ich jetzt auch nicht geglaubt.


Unter Last wird das System nichtmal 500W brauchen. Wahrscheinlich so zwischen 400-450W.



HardwareKev schrieb:


> gerne eine 1080Ti von Asus und das dauert noch ewig


Deswegen würde ich ja eine 1080 nehmen  Jetzt eine neue 980Ti zu kaufen ist rausgeschmissenes Geld. Nimm eine 1080, wenn dir die Leistung nicht mehr reicht, rüste auf.



HardwareKev schrieb:


> Sind da nur mehr oder weniger Anschlüsse ?


Das Extreme hat eine bessere Spannungsversorgung, solange du nicht mit Flüssigstickstoff übertaktest sollte das aber egal sein.
Ansonsten hat das Extreme ein paar andere Anschlüsse, aber nichts weltbewegendes.



HardwareKev schrieb:


> Kannst du mir Ram empfehlen ?


G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## lefskij (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.*



HardwareKev schrieb:


> ...Und jetzt die Hauptfrage: Ich hab keine Ahnung wie man eine Wasserkühlung baut. Ich will meine Cpu und die Graka Wasserkühlen. Sowas wie im Bild gefällt mir sehr gut...



In Sachen Hardware bist Du ja schon gut beraten worden und wenn Du noch Geld übrig hast (Größenordnung: 700-800.-€), kannst Du mal in diesem Thema vorbeischauen und im Post #11 vom Themenstarter in den Warenkorb schauen... Da ist noch kein GPU-Kühler dabei, daher musst Du den noch mit einplanen - die 1080 erscheint ja erst gegen Ende des Monats und die Kühler folgen dann sicher bald...

Falls Du eine 980 Ti nehmen solltest, kann ich Dir diesen Kühler hier wärmstens empfehlen, ist für Karten im Referenzdesign geeignet und ich benutze ihn selber.

Grüße


----------



## HardwareKev (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.*

Ja ich werde auf die 1080 warten  die Ram sind geil de gafallen mir gut. Danke


----------



## HardwareKev (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.*

Danke, das ist perfekt. Genau sowas suche ich


----------



## lefskij (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.*



HardwareKev schrieb:


> die Ram sind geil de gafallen mir gut



Nee, nicht GEIL sondern GSkill - die sind immer gut  SCNR


----------



## PopoX (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: BenÃ¶tige Hilfe beim Bau einer WasserkÃ¼hlung.*

Ich würde mich beim Bau einer WaKü von Asus Grafikkarten distanzieren und zu EVGA greifen. Bei EVGA verlierst du die Garantie nicht, wenn du den Kühler demontierst und einen Waterblock drauf machst.

Weiters finde ich, das ein günstigeres Mainboard auch ausreichen würde, ist aber deine Entscheidung. Wie schon oben erwähnt, würde das Maximus VIII Ranger ausreichend sein.
Unterschied: Ranger hat weniger Mosfets an der CPU Spannungsversorgung  und kann "nur" 2-Way SLI.

Zu den WaKü Komponenten:
Ich verwende fast Aussschließlich EK Waterblocks: EKWB - Premium Liquid Cooling solutions

Aquacomputer und Bitspower sind aber auch eine sehr gute Wahl.

Wenn du so eine Wasserkühlung haben willst musst du ca. folgendes kaufen:
- CPU Wasserblock: 80€
- GPU Wasserblock + Backplate: 120€ + 30€
- Acrylschläuche: 15€
- Radiatoren: 150€
- Lüfter: 100€
- Fittings: 100
- Pumpe: 60€
- Reservoir: 50€
- Bending-Kit 17€:EK-HD Tube D.I.Y. Kit 1 &12mm  – EK Webshop
- Heißluftföhn: 20€

Am besten du siehst dir ein paar Videos auf YouTube an. Ich kann dir Singularity-Computer empfehlen, davon habe ich alles gelernt: SingularityComputers
 - YouTube

Wenn du zu etwas Fragen hast, einfach PN an mich oder antworten


----------



## HardwareKev (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.*

Nee, nicht GEIL sondern GSkill - die sind immer gut  SCNR

Haha


----------



## lefskij (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.*

Lies Dir am besten auch diesen Guide hier durch, falls Du es nicht schon getan hast - da sind allerlei nützliche Informationen enthalten...

Und beim Zitieren darfst Du die 





> -Zeichen vor und nach dem Zitat nicht löschen, sonst sieht das seltsam aus


----------



## HardwareKev (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.*

Ich möchte mich schon mal bei allen bedanken für die ganzen Antworten. Finde es super das so schnell beantwortet wird  ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich bin total überfordert mit dem ganzen. Da mein Pc nur im Warenkorb existiert derzeit, und ich mich noch dazu echt gar nicht auskenne ist es für mich sehr schwierig mir jetzt ein Bild von dem ganzen zu machen :/ aber ich werde mich überall durchlesen und dann werden wir mal sehen. Aufjedenfall ist der Warenkorb den mir Lefskij vorgeschlagen hat, schon mal ein kleiner Anfang das ich mich ein wenig mehr auskenne  Danke


----------



## HardwareKev (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.*



lefskij schrieb:


> Lies Dir am besten auch diesen Guide hier durch, falls Du es nicht schon getan hast - da sind allerlei nützliche Informationen enthalten...
> 
> Und beim Zitieren darfst Du die
> 
> ...


----------



## lefskij (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.*



HardwareKev schrieb:


> Ahhh danke  naja muss noch bisschen üben, bin heute erst den ersten Tag richtig unterwegs hier im Forum.



 Mach' Dir keinen Kopf! Eile mit Weile... (was für blöde Sprüche)

Lies' Dich ein wenig in die Materie ein und plane ersteinmal sorgfältig. Viele User hier im Forum sind nur allzugerne bereit, Dir zu helfen... Du kannst auch erst alles ohne WAKÜ zusammenbauen aber wenn es dann losgehen soll, musst Du alles wichtige beisammen haben, denn nichts ist ärgerlicher, als mit schlechtem Werkzeug improvisieren zu müssen.

EDIT: Ach, und Aquatuning (von dort sind ja auch die Dinge aus dem Warenkorb) ist für mich die erste Wahl, wenn es um WAKÜ-Komponenten geht. Ich möchte hier keine Werbung machen aber über diesen Shop kann ich wirklich nur Gutes berichten - tolles Angebot, extrem schnelle Lieferung (schon fast unheimlich), sicher und umweltfreundlich verpackt, Statusmeldungen zu hauf und sehr kompetenter Service. - Hut ab! -


----------



## Dean0 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Benötige Hilfe beim Bau einer Wasserkühlung.*

hab in meinem gehäuse auch meine erste wakü für cpu und graka zusammengebaut.... meine erfahrung: kauf erst die pc-komponenten, bau alles ein und mess alles aus bevor du radiatoren etc. kaufst. weil egal was für dimensionen für die teile beschrieben sind, am ende kommt alles anders ^^


----------

